
New Mexico Sues Google for Collecting Personal Data of School Children - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/02/20/technology/20reuters-alphabet-lawsuit.html
======
notamanager
It's a national shame that state AGs are elected not assigned.

